# Te-Amo



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

So has anyone had a Te-Amo Gran Reserva? Or any Te-Amo for that matter. I've seen em but always passed them over. A friend brought one back from mexico and is looking for info on em.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Phantom57-cl (Feb 15, 2008)

You either like San Andreas, ie Mexican, tobacco, or you don't. At one time I kept a box of the Toritos on hand all the time, but they quit selling them in the U.S. Several of the large mass produced brands contain Mexican tobacco, some admit it and some don't. At one time they were the largest selling brand in the NYC area, don't know if they still are. This brand gets bad mouthed a lot, but they aren't bad cigars if you like the flavor profile.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Gary. They guys smoked em and said they were sub-par and a little on the lighter side. I"ll have to try one to give my opinion though. I'm a fan of lighter smokes.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

I always heard bad stuff about these, but did grab a few World Selections at the Herf at Charlies. They are not bad at all. Gave one to the B/M and he is ordering some of the 3 pack assorteds. Will definately buy some to try more of. You can find them dirt cheap. Believe *************** is having a special right now for about 7.


----------



## Nemea Zehn (Apr 14, 2008)

One of my first cigars was a Te-Amo, I don't remember which it was, but I really liked it. They are cheap and a good smoke if you are tinkering around in your garage or something of the like.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> I always heard bad stuff about these, but did grab a few World Selections at the Herf at Charlies. They are not bad at all. Gave one to the B/M and he is ordering some of the 3 pack assorteds. Will definately buy some to try more of. You can find them dirt cheap. Believe *************** is having a special right now for about 7.


I've heard several positive comments about the Te-Amo World Selection. I think Dogwatch has talked about them. The World Selection series features tobacco from Nicaragua, etc. and is an ALTADIS product (!?)


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I would try the A Turrent Cigar. It makes the te-amo world selection. It comes in 3 varieties: Honduran, Nicaraguan, and Dominican. It will change your mind on mexican Tobacco.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

The world selection wasn't too bad, IMO.

Not stellar, but a good garage smoke.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a cigar you either like or don't like. I enjoyed the Gran Reserva but I can understand others not liking it. Mexican tobacco tends to remind me very much of Mexican chocolate. It has a sharp, nutty, chocolate flavor with large wine notes.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I like the Te Amo Maduro and the World Selection. If you let them sit they are great cigars if you smoke them to soon they can be harsh.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> So has anyone had a Te-Amo Gran Reserva? Or any Te-Amo for that matter. I've seen em but always passed them over. A friend brought one back from mexico and is looking for info on em.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


I think I might have commented on this before to someone, but, they were my first box of cigars bought at Costco in Ensenada, Mexico. They have a special place for me, plus, they are a very good smoke. Suggest their latest line, which is called the World National Series. Just about any of them will pass the taste test big time with me. 
Enjoy..
Ylo2na


----------



## Pvtmudflap (Jun 27, 2015)

Bought a couple of Grand Reserva Tubos in Puerto Vallarta about six months ago. Let 'em sit and lit one up tonight. Pretty good smoke. Definitely chocolatey and nutty. I'd buy a box, but can't seem to find then in the U.S...


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

..............i BOX buy them on occasion as a reasonably priced quality stick.............i find them MILD and since i prefer FULL i don't typically seek out TE AMOs but i do enjoy them "as a change of pace" economy stick

frankD


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I had a churchill that sat for around 15 years. Damn fine smoke....


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

droy1958 said:


> I had a churchill that sat for around 15 years. Damn fine smoke....


It only took 15 years to turn it into a winner!&#128540;&#128513;&#128514;


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

I first tried a World Selection back in '09. I was very new to cigars at the time and it was fine. As I hung around the boards more, I started hearing all of the horror stories here and there. 

I've probably smoked one more since that first one.

Outside of the San Andreas Maduro Wrappers, Mexican tobacco isn't that good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

